
Ask HN: Does anyone want to help me write a secure DNS proxy? - ronreiter
The idea would be to:
1) Set the DNS proxy as localhost
2) Proxy all DNS requests with a web server via HTTPS REST API<p>If you want to help out contact me at ron.reiter at gmail dot com.
======
rhz
Might I suggest, before you begin, looking for what you might create online to
see if someone else has beat you to it? Look into DNSCrypt.

